# Off-Topic >  For Sale Portable Chainsaw Sawmills

## Andrii Pysarenko

Do you want to buy this sawmill? Email me vr.gp46@gmail.comThis sawmill is my own project that I have perfected! Lightweight, strong, reliable! Assembled with one chainsaw key! Made on CNC laser cutting and bending machines, powder coated. Delivery to all countries of the world! Price 800 $ (free shipping)

----------

Scotty1 (Oct 7, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 11, 2022)

----------

